# I want to share the view



## pumubtedulley (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello
I have long searched for a good forum
I like it here


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome 
Tel us about youe winemaking experiences.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome ,

please take a moment to fill in your location, where are you from?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2009)

Your search is over so relax, open a bottle of hopefully your own and type away!


----------

